# 66 Convertible Data plae, HELP!!!



## GearheadPG (Aug 13, 2008)

*66 GTO Convertible data PLate HELP*

I have most of this data plate decoded but I am having one problem, this was a SPS speacial order paint option car (I have not seen one of these ever) so I am having trouble finding out what color it is, any body have a clue??

Data plate as follows:

01C (3rd week of January) 546 ??
2426767 (GTO Convertible) balt (baltimore) 1078 Body
Tr 223 (Black interior) (no color number) 2 (I think black top since the 2 is by itself) 

GL B1 92 ???? 

Like I said, it is a SPS special order paint car but how in the heck do you find out what the original color it was?

Thanks for your help

Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello Mike and welcome to the forum,

I suggest contacting Pontiac Historical Services and order the PHS packet for your car. This will include a build sheet and order history for your car, you can also order a copy of the window sticker that came with your car when it was new.

Good luck,


----------



## GearheadPG (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help but we have already done the PHS packet which tells you nothing about what color the car was or what color pallet the color would have been chosen from. 

Thanks and any more in fo would be a big help

Micheal Sloan
Gearhead Performance Group
765-307-4456


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would look in hard-to-get to areas like the inner cowl (under the fenders), under the sill plates, etc. Unless the entire car has been stripped/dipped/or blasted, you'll probably see the original color. As a plus, it won't be faded, either, due to it not being exposed to the elements. You could have it matched up from there. Time to get the screwdriver and the flashlight and go detecting!
Jeff


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GearheadPG said:


> Thanks for the help but we have already done the PHS packet which tells you nothing about what color the car was or what color pallet the color would have been chosen from.
> 
> Thanks and any more in fo would be a big help
> 
> ...


That's strange, my phs packet includes 2 listings for my car's color, the billing history includes the color code, the build sheet list the 15 color choices and the original color for my car is highlighted.


----------



## GearheadPG (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I did find on the billing sheet provided by PHS, a paint code #12, anyone no what that color was? I am trying to find out whjat color chart you could choos from when you order a SPS otption

Thanks again!!

Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here you go, click on the image for more information;


----------



## GearheadPG (Aug 13, 2008)

THANKS, That was GREAT Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike
Gearhead Performance Group
765-307-4456


----------

